# Uukha sx50 impressions



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice reading
Thanks


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Belicoso. I wonder if no other input mean "decently written" or "noone cares about Uukha sx50" or...


----------



## soaringeagle (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice review. I shot a friend’s sx50s yesterday and was impressed. Seems to be a lot of bang for the buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

What it means is, you were so comprehensive there’s nothing left to question. VERY well done.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

Whew.. I thought maybe folks did not like the style, or did not care about sx50. I had mentioned in past here that I purchased a set and would write up thoughts after trying, wanted to fulfill commitment. 

The biggest gap in discussion I want to fill with real data is "how fast?" and "how efficient are the bows at delivering energy to the arrows for the draw weight used?" I could read from the chrony with a bit of math against the suite of limbs and get some really interesting data. Any recommendations on a cheap, rugged, reliable chrony?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I've been using an ARROWSPEED RADARchron for several years. I don't have a clue how accurate it is, but it's very consistent. It's designed to attach to the stabilizer bushing, but I attach mine to a stepladder with a ruler and a couple clamps and just shoot across it.


----------



## T Longstreet (Jun 26, 2016)

A friend of mine just bought a pair from Lancaster. 42 pounds on a 19” CD riser. I shot it myself about 9 shots, indoors and they felt and sounded good even with nothing on the string. When at Lancaster he shot it over the chrony using 500 spine carbons with he thinks 125 grain tips. He draws right at 28” and got 196 and 198 FPS. We shot the 3-D course and by eye seemed quite fast, faster than my 54 pound longbow, and again nearly as quiet as my longbow with silencers. He is happy with them and I believe they are a good deal.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

T long, do you know Do you know the actual arrow weight of those 500s that he chrono’d?

good review OP.


----------



## Jeffro83 (Aug 29, 2019)

I can Chrono mine tonight and post up results against my VX plus if anyone is interested. won’t be super scientific just shot off the fingers from the halfway tuned bow.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

Jeffro83 said:


> I can Chrono mine tonight and post up results against my VX plus if anyone is interested. won’t be super scientific just shot off the fingers from the halfway tuned bow.


I am interested...


----------



## Jeffro83 (Aug 29, 2019)

All right here it is, these are Uukha SX50 38 pound long limbs on a 17 inch black wolf riser. which is set up at 46lbs At my 28.5 inch draw. Arrows are 30in Easton axis 400s With a 75 grain half out and a 150 grain point for a total arrow weight of 518 grains with 3 x 4in feathers. I will shoot 3x 5 arrow groups and list the average of each group below. And then for comparison I will do the same for my medium 38 pound VX plus on a 17 inch Das riser and list the results below same arrow same draw length same 46 pounds on my fingers. Full disclaimer I am not an expert Archer by any means but I will try to do my best to keep my drawl length consistent and my release clean. Also I would not say either of these bows or perfectly tuned yet. I just got some new stuff and switched some stuff around. however I would not say either of them are horribly out of tune both are just set up with bare shafts Getting close and starting to get quiet.The VX plus it might be a smidge better tuned. But I wouldn’t say that either is so far out it’s going to affect the raw speed very much. And I know the arrows seem stiff but with the half outs and the extra length they actually shoot in Bare shaft pretty good. Now that I’m very sure you’ve heard enough of my yapping here are the numbers.

sx50

group 1 - 176fps
Group 2 - 178fps
Group 3 - 177fps

vx+

group 1 - 178fps
Group 2 - 178fps 
Group 3 - 179fps

actually I am quite surprised with these results. Up until today the VX plus were running 2 to 4 ft./s faster each shot. And the Sx50s were set up at 47.5 pounds. but today I made a slight tiller adjustment which just Coincidentally even the poundage out and brought the speed of the SX 50s up to pretty much on par with the VX. But anyways there you have it, that’s the best I can do right now. Hopefully I can update this once both bows are fully tuned and we’ll see how things go. if not I will shoot through the Chrono again at least and verify these results a couple times over.


----------



## T Longstreet (Jun 26, 2016)

Beendare, don’t know the weight of the 500’s they were borrowed while at Lancaster.
*Jeffro, I also have VX+ limbs which I believe are 100% carbon I don’t know if the SX50 are the same amount of carbon.*


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

The best "lineup" page is below to get feel for what are what, how much carbon, etc.... 





Uukha







www.uukha.com





the new s-curve limbs (sx50 or sx80 or sx100) are 50% and 80% and 100%... easy huh? Then you get "other"- the sx+, which is also all carbon with special layup or something. Since they are top end limbs, you pay an arm and leg for them... out of my current range.

Then there are the "nature" limbs, rated on shorter risers. They are a heck of a value, but not available in XL for me. I want to use same limbs on my big risers and short risers.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Jeffro, 
Thanks for doing that. Not mych of a difference.....Hmmm.

My VX limbs seem faster than others but it might just be a mirage. The Trad Lab guys showed a significant speed increase with the VX over the Evos.

i’ve been wondering whether it’s worth getting SX 80s versus the SX plus considering the huge price differential. Uukha claims the Sx are a lot faster in their chart. 


i’m looking forward to Jake Kaminski‘s video comparing those limbs in a speed test.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

Jeffro's results are interesting. The tradlab study (link below) was on VX+ at 46# on 19" at 28" and got 188FPS for 11GPP arrows. So your results with 11GPP are roughly in line and make sense vs TradLab. Uukha's own performance page (link in my first post) claimed only ~ 2FPS difference. So you are right in line! Very impressive consistency as well, congrats.

Putting this in context, Uukha's performance page claims ~6FPS going from the sx50 to the sx+. That is ~3-4% faster, for more than 100% more $$. For me, shooting at <30yds, that is not a good value equation. 

Worth noting as well: "Last years" top models are often strikingly similar in performance to "this years" entry level stuff. Here it took ~5yrs for the "new models" but the trend is there. I quit paying a limb (arm or leg) for "latest limbs" myself, wait a bit and it comes down. I have even been very pleased with my really old limbs on my Presentation II, Bears, etc.. Jake K mentioned this phenomenon in one of his videos. I like that guy.






Uukha VX | Tradlab







www.thetradlab.com


----------



## Jeffro83 (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks guys. I plan on digging into this a little deeper as soon as I get some more time. One thing I have been thinking about is that they both have different grips so it’s possible that the sx50s are being drawn a little more than the vx. I will verify this later tonight. Maybe the sx50s are just more in a sweet spot then the vx. But I’ve honestly got to say I think in the end they’re going to be pretty close no matter what. it could also have something to do with the fact that the VX were purchased open box clearance from Lancaster maybe there is something going on with them that I don’t know about, But they seem to shoot fine so I don’t know we’ll just have to see how it plays out. Overall I feel like the speed is pretty good for 11.2 GPP shot of the fingers of a mediocre archer.


----------



## Jeffro83 (Aug 29, 2019)

One other thing is that a good friend of mine has the SX plus and irbis ( same as vx1000 ). as soon as he gets his Chrono back I will try to convince him to post up results here. maybe that will help fill in some more of the blanks.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

Folks.. adding some information. On other threads some folks have reported the limb butts are longer than typical, and are rubbing on some risers at back of pockets. On my bow they are very, very close to end of pocket, but not touching. I will put on a couple other risers this weekend and check out general fit, update thread.

On similar point- They sure are tight on the limb bolts, which I really like. Takes a good push on limbs to seat them, nice positive "click" when pushed all the way down.

The hex head on the dovetail pin works great.


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

How does the draw cycle compare to the vx+ limbs?


----------



## Jeffro83 (Aug 29, 2019)

I think the best way I can describe it is that it is a blend of the Ex1 evo2 and the VX plus. It is very smooth but has slightly more weight on the back end When compared to the VX plus.


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

Jeffro83 said:


> I think the best way I can describe it is that it is a blend of the Ex1 evo2 and the VX plus. It is very smooth but has slightly more weight on the back end When compared to the VX plus.


The SX+ is even smoother and a smidge faster then the VX I don’t know if I will ever be the same now after shooting these SX+ LOL


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Bent_Limb said:


> The SX+ is even smoother and a smidge faster then the VX I don’t know if I will ever be the same now after shooting these SX+ LOL


Have you actually chrono’d them?

Uukha says faster but some initial reports are not backing that up. It makes me question whether those Sx limbs are sensitive to Arrow weight. You’re take?

...


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

Beendare said:


> Have you actually chrono’d them?
> 
> Uukha says faster but some initial reports are not backing that up. It makes me question whether those Sx limbs are sensitive to Arrow weight. You’re take?
> 
> ...


Using a pro chrono on a 19” wf riser with uukha vx+ medium 38 lb limbs 2 turns out on the bottom tiller bolt, 1.5 turns out on top tiller bolt, with a tiller positive tiller of 1/16” shooting the bow out of a hooter shooter through a pro chrono with a 605 grain arrow with nock height set at 3/4” with 14 strand d97 padded end loops yarn puffs. Bow measured on LCA digital draw scale at 29.5” dead on at 46.7 lbs with the vx+ i shot an arrow 10 times with an combined average speed of 179 fps. Remember this is out of a shooting machine with a mechanical release aid and drawing the bow exactly to 29.5 each time.

605.2 grain arrow.

SX+ medium 38 limbs, setup on the exact same configuration as above, same tiller 1/16” positive, 3/4” nock height, same string, same arrow, same machine, same day, 183 FPS what was unique is the sx+ were lighter coming in at 46.2 lbs.

Now take this with a grain of salt as I just like to tinker and have an awesome compound archery shop who has all of the equipment and let’s me use it.

I would like to test some cv9 border limbs and some max6 Morrison limbs but never have got my hands on them. Also I am very interested in the new Bob Lee Cobra curve limbs as I hear they are extremely fast and quite.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice^, exactly what I was looking for thanks for taking the time


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

Beendare said:


> Nice^, exactly what I was looking for thanks for taking the time


I am so sorry I told you so wrong on the riser I used the wf21 not the wf19 so they will be faster and heavier on the wf19 about 2 lbs heavier on the 19 same setting toughly and a few FPS faster with 38 pound medium limbs. The wf19 if s bit more radical in the limb pockets then the 21 so they would be even faster on a 19. It was late when I typed last night and I got confused.


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

Beendare said:


> Nice^, exactly what I was looking for thanks for taking the time


Also remember that a shooting machine will show faster numbers then you personally shooting it with your fingers. Allot of variables from plucking the string, inconsistent draw, string pressure on face, resistance with glove or tab, etc.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah appreciate it that BL.
so we are really only talking about 2 1/2% faster....4 FPS... not really a noticeable difference.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

putting this in perspective: 4FPS at 20yds is a difference in time of flight of only ~(60/179-60/183) or 0.007s. So for a 20mph crosswind... 2.5 inches I think, if it blew "with the wind".. given an arrow tacks AGAINST the wind I have no idea really of how far off it goes. 

Appreciate a check of my math, I had a margarita at dinner  For "minute of deer at 20yds" acceptable. 

What I can say on the sx: smooth as silk, fast enough for me. I am strugging with them shooting right of aim, but I suspect that is a riser issue, and fact that I just started experimenting with three under, and have a cross eye dominance issue,etc., etc. I am not a GREAT archer.. but I have fun. 

I have always shot better on my other risers, just keep plugging away on the Border as I like a big wooden riser aesthetically. I know someone will say "spine", and turns out the earlier comment about nock point was likely dead on, and the on on tiller. Moving to three under, I adjusted the tiller a bit to more even, and then retested bareshaft arrows to get right height, starting at 3/4" and moving down. Ended up slightly different than initial... 

But still shooting left. Have run arrows from 800-400 through riser, all group left. Bareshaft now suggests that an appropriate spine is about 450-500 for uncut 32" with 100gr tips. wew.

I have moved pad out so arrows are off centerline more as well. Still shooting left. I think it is grip. It is designed for HIGH wrist, and I like medium or even low. So I suspect I am getting a torqueing of handle post release. Rats. On flip side

Have a set of slightly lower draw weights on way, will put on my White Feather Lark and provide feedback. God bless, good night.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

Bent- I have not compared the VX+.. In fact I have not shot in over a year on them, too darn many new bows. 

I put the XL sx50 on a 19" White Feather Lark yesterday evening, shot today. Haven't done any draw test with a scale, but can say they felt smoother than I expected. Shooting at ~17yds in my yard was a great experience once I got the brace right, decent nock and arrows close to right in spine. This is the nicest feeling short bow I have now.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

Been shooting my XL SX50 on a White Feather Lark 23" riser lately. Still fun. Seeing if I can turn it into my "main bow" vs. my older Wing Preso II and Bear C takedowns. Will try and tune in, then check scores A/B/C for a while, see if any difference that matters. Unlikely as I am not too good... I simply expect to see them all about the same for me, 215+/-15 barebow 20yds.

I was checking the classifieds today. Few Uukha ever come up. Either folks buy and hold or not many buyers. I have sure liked mine.


----------



## link_57X9 (Jan 17, 2020)

I agree with your thoughts on the sx50s. They're one of my top recommended limbs for people looking for a quality limb that isn't at flagship price.


----------



## Tim Delf (Jul 6, 2016)

The draw cycle is nicer than the VX Limbs. Not so hard to start not as light at the end.


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

Amazing thread!


----------

